# Can someone help me identify?



## truevine2002 (Feb 17, 2015)

I received my shipment of assorted Silkie Bantams from Ideal today. The following were in the box "for warmth" (that's all packing slip says). Can someone help me identify?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like the first is a Cochin or brahma and the other looks like Rhode Island Red. Just guesses.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The first is definitely a light brahma. 

The second does look like it could be a RIR.


----------



## billybobaz (Feb 9, 2015)

The second one also looks like my newly hatched New Hampshire reds.


----------

